# new cage



## armison89 (Nov 30, 2010)

i just built a new cage its 4x4x2. i have to finish the door cut a hole for trhe light and seal it then im done. wut do you guys think?


----------



## kaa (Dec 1, 2010)

I think something went wrong with the pics?


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 1, 2010)

4 x 2 x 2? It seems deeper than that...


----------



## armison89 (Dec 1, 2010)

i said its 4x4


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 1, 2010)

armison89 said:


> i said its 4x4




Hah! My bad...

Coming off a bit of a rough night...my eyes deceived me.


----------



## Toby_H (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks pretty good...

As an idea for future projects, if you build the lumber frame and then add a plywood shell to the exterior, it will be easier to create a "furniture quality" finish.

What do you plan to seal it with? I have used Drylok on a number of projects and feel it is a marvelous sealer for Tegu enclosures. There is a recent thread entitled 'Drylok' you may want to review. 

Is this going to be the adult enclosure for your Tegu?


----------



## armison89 (Dec 1, 2010)

yes im buying drylock next week i know i messed up the frame but it works so its all good. no im building a 8x4 for an adult. this is for my baby when i get him.


----------



## slideaboot (Dec 1, 2010)

Where are your access points on the cage? A cage that deep can be kinda tricky...


----------



## armison89 (Dec 1, 2010)

i can only get in from the door


----------

